# foam for HOB filters



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone ever use any other kind of foam for these filters other than the manufacturers foam? Have a bunch of HOB filters, that I want to fill with foam for my tanks and prefer not to have to buy the expensive manufacturer's ones and cut them up to fit or worse buy each individual model foam. Someone suggested any kind of foam would work, but I am a bit leary about using just any kind of foam as there may be some chemicals or something toxic in foam like furniture foam or something link that.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I use filter floss. (batting)

not really foam per se, but it does the same mechanical filtration.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are talking about AquaClear filters, buy the right foam or the BA's version, rather than some cheaper alternative. They will last for many years, so the couple of extra dollars spent is not a lot when amortized over time. As for what to put on top of the foam, plastic pot scrubbers work well as a bio media.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

ok thanks, not sure what you mean by "plastic" pot scrubbers? I know the green pads, and the scouring pads, but not sure what a plastic pot scrubber is? Maybe I just don't do enough dishes, LOL.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I bought the air filter sponges from home depot. They look exactly like the expensive sponges sold in fish stores. People say there are chemicals in them, but I used them for over 10 years and it's fine. If you are scared, then just soak in it water for a long time before you use it. I didn't and everything was fine.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

hmm going to check out the air filter section next time I am at HD. Thanks


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The air filter sponges sound promising....if no harmful chemicals.

These are the type of pot scrubbies I use...from the dollar sotore


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

great thanks, guess I don't do the dishes enough.  Now need to stop at HD and dollar store, good tips, thanks guys.


----------

